# Poll: For k2 muskie.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

K2, wanted me to post this for her.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there a No lower the restrictions for fish consumers :wink: , JK I voted for catch and  release only


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Leave it. 40 inches is a milestone size limit anyway.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I also voted leave it at 40", only because I've never caught a fish close to that size. If I do I would love to get it mounted. I would probably have tex do a skin mount! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Tiger muskies aren't noted for their table qualities and skin mounts of them are old fashioned. Glass mounts are superior. *I don't see any reason to take a tiger home. Catch, photograph quickly and release with tender care.*


Like with trout? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Tiger muskies aren't noted for their table qualities and skin mounts of them are old fashioned. Glass mounts are superior. *I don't see any reason to take a tiger home. Catch, photograph quickly and release with tender care.*
> ...


I think fatbass has told us before when he fishes for trout he fishes in a fine silk suit and uses latex gloves to handle the fish. He only fishes single barbles hooks on 20" or smaller dry flies only a true purist....

Then he takes a shot, chases it with some homebrew, wakes up from his bad dream and launches his boat at willard! :mrgreen:


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I voted to have the catch & release put in place we have no hatchery that can provide any more to plant and the ones in there now cannot reproduce so it is not a put & take fishery if you take and don't put when they are gone they are gone.I agree you can still have one mounted just a pic. and a few measurements and a little fiberglass walla a mount that will look good alot longer than a skin mount. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

catch and release only. when there gone there gone doesnt sound good to me


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're gone anyway. They're not immortal and they will die off evenutally. Might as well give everyone equal chance of utilizing the resource before they're gone. Better to die in the hands of a fisherman and be used than to drift to shore or the bottom.

Some people eat carp, so saying that they're not good table fare doesn't cut it.

I'm not a mount type of guy, but a replica rubs me wrong (that's just me though). It's nothing more than a sculpture! **** good artwork, yes, but it's not a real fish. It's just a big pricey dummy on the wall. (No offense, Tex. You do great work...a true artist.) Before the TM are but a memory, people out there deserve to go out and try to get that mount, real or fake before the TM is gone.

Good luck breaking the current state record with a mandatory C&R regulation too. :roll: 

I'd support C&R regs only AFTER a solid plan to produce more TM was in place until the new TM's got bigger, then revert to the current regs.

I'm really not trying to stir the pot. I can't find any good logic behind prolonging the inevitable. A lot of muskies will likely die in the heat of the summer after being handled anyhow.

Just being realistic.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

First of all a BIG THANK YOU to fixed blade for setting this up for me.  

Thanks to those of you who have voted. It's greatly appreciated. 



:wink: :wink:


----------

